# will 20 inch rims fit on a cruze?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

would most likely depend on how low profile the tires are. 19s BARELY fit, 20 may or may not.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

20s can fit fine without any problems. anything bigger and you would have to roll the fenders and remove the fender liner as well. but just because they fit doesnt mean they will look good on the car....


----------



## bpipe95 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes they can fit but they look like ghetto trash on it.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

For compact cars like this, I think 18's are big enough. Any thing bigger and it looks like the car is riding on metal. No tire!

I have a G5 right now, and with the 19's I've seen on some of them, they just look way too big...


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

18's or nothing. It is the perfect size for the Cruze.


----------



## usarmy38b (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a set of 20's on my 2011 and they fit with no rubbing or clearance problems. I like the look of them and I don't think they look to big or over kill. I'll try to gete pictures up soon.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Honestly, not going to say don't do it, but 18's and a nice drop with set it off more than a set of 20's.


----------



## usarmy38b (Oct 7, 2011)

Mine still got a small drop. But in the end, it all depends on what your style and desire is. 18's with a drop look great too.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

everyone forgot to mention the fact that they are not going to be the same bolt pattern. Not sure what your Avenger is but the Cruze is 5x105.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

got_boost said:


> everyone forgot to mention the fact that they are not going to be the same bolt pattern. Not sure what your Avenger is but the Cruze is 5x105.


This is the only reason I haven't ordered wheels yet. Although, wheelsnext.com has a good selection, and I think they will drill blanks to fit.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> This is the only reason I haven't ordered wheels yet. Although, wheelsnext.com has a good selection, and I think they will drill blanks to fit.


carid.com will too. they have a decent selection. but you're going to pay about 20$ more a wheel. although correct bolt pattern > pcd adapter.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Very true.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Did you look at the bolt pattern? Remember the Cruze has a strange bolt pattern 5x105


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

^late to the party, lol.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

17's or less = *way* to small
18's = fine for a stock look but competely boring
19's = looks good
20's = takes a special wheel to pull this off

There are always exceptions, someone might have some 18's that i think are great, but atm every 18 i've seen is... /yawn...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm leaning towards a 19", but an 18" is more likely, especially with our bolt pattern's selection. I'm not paying more than $2500 for a set of wheels so I can get them drilled and everything. That's why I've been looking at carID.com and wheelsnext.com


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'm leaning towards a 19", but an 18" is more likely, especially with our bolt pattern's selection. I'm not paying more than $2500 for a set of wheels so I can get them drilled and everything. That's why I've been looking at carID.com and wheelsnext.com


18's with a drop are perfect. I haven't seen any 19's+ on a Cruze so I'd be interested if they fit without rolling the fender.

I personally wouldn't spend anywhere near 2500$ for a set of wheels. Cruze isn't a race car lol. But I know a nice set of wheels can make or break a car. If they made a nice set off BBS's I might be willing to run up the credit card a little tho


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

20s sure can fit.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> 17's or less = *way* to small
> 18's = fine for a stock look but competely boring
> 19's = looks good
> 20's = takes a special wheel to pull this off
> ...


I have 17's...I beg to differ:1poke:


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> I have 17's...I beg to differ:1poke:


haha.. so do i.. and they are sooooooo tiny.


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> haha.. so do i.. and they are sooooooo tiny.


bigger wheels = more rotational mass. 
not necessarily a good thing if you want performance.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

True but if you get a little bigger wheel and get a little bit lighter tire you balance out your performance goal and if properly sized will not affect your gear ratios


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

got_boost said:


> bigger wheels = more rotational mass.
> not necessarily a good thing if you want performance.


very true



FatKidsCruze said:


> True but if you get a little bigger wheel and get a little bit lighter tire you balance out your performance goal and if properly sized will not affect your gear ratios


and very true

On the street, i would be willing to gain a couple pounds for the right look on my wheel/tire package.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Those 20's aren't too bad. Any more info on them?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> True but if you get a little bigger wheel and get a little bit lighter tire you balance out your performance goal and if properly sized will not affect your gear ratios


Touche. I prefer a 18" wheel that still has decent amount of rubber. Arizona has alot of potholes


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Touche. I prefer a 18" wheel that still has decent amount of rubber. Arizona has alot of potholes


Cant argue with that 225/45 would be the recommended tire size so that's about 4" sidewall



TravsCruze said:


> On the street, i would be willing to gain a couple pounds for the right look on my wheel/tire package.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

And I'm in the process of getting 16's for mine. Of course they will have snow tires on them though. :eek7:


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I think to the very max 19 will be great anything bigger is just less tire and more maintenance. I actually like the rims on the chevy cruze z-spec and they're 19 inch rims


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah those are really nice looking on the Z. Because of the lack of options for our PCD I will stick with the stock ECO 17s. They are forged lightweight and with a powdercoat and slight tuckage with coilovers, should allow performance and good looks.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

How do you guys think the ECO wheels would look plastidpped?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I have never used Plastidip, however I did a quick google search and many people have done this to their wheels in black, and it simply looks like its been painted/powdercoated matte black.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> I have never used Plastidip, however I did a quick google search and many people have done this to their wheels in black, and it simply looks like its been painted/powdercoated matte black.


I think it would look ok, I'm just not sure with the granite black, you know? Do they have a dark grey?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Member CRUZETLHO here did it to her wheels:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Member CRUZETLHO here did it to her wheels:


I was thinking of just doing the spokes of my ECO 17s and leaving the outer edge chrome.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Yeah those are really nice looking on the Z. Because of the lack of options for our PCD I will stick with the stock ECO 17s. They are forged lightweight and with a powdercoat and slight tuckage with coilovers, should allow performance and good looks.


Very true most people will just put 18's dropped and cal it a day.


----------



## Chevy13 (Nov 24, 2011)

19"s are harder to find and the tires are more expensive..

20"s all day. The one black Holden posted looks like it has 22"s, and looks awesome. The only issue you might run into with over sized wheels is hitting the stock strut


----------



## bradfifty (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Guys just joined this forum, here is my cruze with 20s no adjustments needed 5 x 105. Dealer indicated they are made here in South Africa and exported to the US...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What size tires are on those wheels? They look like rubber bands!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

bradfifty said:


> Hey Guys just joined this forum, here is my cruze with 20s no adjustments needed 5 x 105. Dealer indicated they are made here in South Africa and exported to the US...
> View attachment 3623


Those are really nice! How much did they go for?



Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I think the 20's look silly personally, 17 or 18 inch is plenty for this car. No one has also brought up how all that extra weight is going to wipe out your hubs and wheel bearings, so unless you spring for lightweight forged wheels expect to be doing wheel bearings once a year. It's all up to the individual but personally I think it is silly, it will ride like crap and you spend more time changing bearings and unbending or rebalancing the wheel (since there is no tire to speak of to protect it).


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I remember how my last car felt with 225 40r 18's... horrible in any type of bumpy terrain. I can only imagine what these are like. But I don't hate them 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## bradfifty (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Sciphi they are 235/30/20 acellera tyres, think they are imported from China and sell her in South Africa for R1200 each (about $171)


----------



## bradfifty (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Mich, I paid $1150 for the set...


----------



## bradfifty (Feb 11, 2012)

Totally agree tecollins1, this car mainly is used on our highways which are pretty smooth in South Africa... i certainly would not take it on the B roads out of the major cities.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

bradfifty said:


> Hey Sciphi they are 235/30/20 acellera tyres, think they are imported from China and sell her in South Africa for R1200 each (about $171)


Thanks! Those tires would go for much more than that around me. Also, the roads around me would make mincemeat out of a 20" wheel wrapped with that tire. Too bumpy, and too many protruding manhole covers.


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Those 20's look awesome! Where can I get a set? And can you post more pics? Thanks


----------



## bradfifty (Feb 11, 2012)

hey Rescue09 I live in South Africa so not sure where you are at.... I bought these 20s from a local wheel dealer....will try and post some more pics this weekend.


----------



## Rescue09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok. Could you post some info on the place you got them? I'm hoping they will ship


----------



## bradfifty (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Rescue09 try these guys.... i called them, they will put you onto their US partners.
Hot Rims - Tires and Wheels for all Cars Trucks and SUV's they custom make wheels for just about any size and configuration, good luck....


----------



## ronbang (Mar 1, 2012)

20's all day i have been lookin to get a new car i have a Subaru STi 04 time to get a new car and lookin at the cruze for the mpg. Tirerack has plenty of 20's for the cruze and no 20s dont look silly they look sweeeeet....heres a vid from youtube with a dubbed out cruze with 20's and springs
2011 DUB Edition Chevy Cruze - YouTube


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ronbang said:


> 20's all day i have been lookin to get a new car i have a Subaru STi 04 time to get a new car and lookin at the cruze for the mpg. Tirerack has plenty of 20's for the cruze and no 20s dont look silly they look sweeeeet....heres a vid from youtube with a dubbed out cruze with 20's and springs
> 2011 DUB Edition Chevy Cruze - YouTube


You can kiss your fuel economy goodbye if you get 20s on a Cruze. That's a considerable amount of rotating mass.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I bet I could still average 38+mpg in the summer even with 20's...

However I am sticking with 18's...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

limited360 said:


> I bet I could still average 38+mpg *in the summer* even with 20's...
> 
> However I am sticking with 18's...


On the highway, yeah. I dislike rotating mass. I dislike unsprung weight even more.


----------



## ronbang (Mar 1, 2012)

It won't make that much of a diffrence not like it's gonna go from 40mpg to like 30mpg


----------



## ronbang (Mar 1, 2012)

Depends on also how much these 20's are gonna weigh if I stick with light weight ones close to stock or even lighter won't matter at all


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

ronbang said:


> Depends on also how much these 20's are gonna weigh if I stick with light weight ones close to stock or even lighter won't matter at all



I seriously am about to buy a set of Ray TE-37's for my Integra... however I want those in 18's for my Cruze... I don't wanna upgrade my brakes to not look so stupid behind 20's... drums look bad enough for me on the ECO...


----------



## Rod Jackson (Feb 22, 2012)

What size tire is that 20 to fit on the cruze


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Rod Jackson said:


> What size tire is that 20 to fit on the cruze


A 255/35R20 would be closest to the stock tire height.


----------



## DOG (May 3, 2013)

Hi lol the dealer lied to you  I sold that car to eagal canyon and had to modify the wheels on my own hope you enjoying it


----------



## cruze maniac (Apr 11, 2016)

What is rolling the fenders, i've heard that term from carID


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You "roll" the fender lip up and out of the way of the tire.

How To Roll Your Fenders / Use a Fender Roller - 240sx Articles


----------



## NCS24 (Apr 19, 2016)

Here's my car on 19's with 235/35/19. I think it looks good, but I'm going to switch to a 40 series tire.


----------



## 14 Cruze (Apr 16, 2020)

NCS24 said:


> Here's my car on 19's with 235/35/19. I think it looks good, but I'm going to switch to a 40 series tire.


What rims are those?


----------

